
This Aussie Teen Wanted People to Understand His Autism, So He Made a Video Game - anotherevan
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/11/the-australian-teenager-using-video-games-to-explain-autism/
======
masonic
A good (U.S.-based) autism resource:

[https://www.autismspeaks.org/](https://www.autismspeaks.org/)

